# General Discussion > Opinions >  What is a hero?

## Tsuyoiko

In your opinion, who do you consider a hero, and why?

I hate that celebrities are often considered heroes, when in most cases all they do is get paid a lot of money to do something they love.

Daniel Boorstin says:



> Two centuries ago when a great man appeared, people looked for God's purpose in him; today we look for his press agent.


He continues:



> The hero was distinguished by his achievement, the celebrity by his image or trademark. The hero created himself, the celebrity is created by the media. The hero was a big man, the celebrity is a big name.


These comments sum it up for me.

So are there still heroes today? If so, who is your hero and why?

I can't choose any one person, as I admire many different people for different reasons - usually I see some quality in them that I know to be lacking in myself. But I will mention two people - one from the past and one from today.

My first hero is Saint Francis of Assisi. I admire him because he was not afraid to make a fool of himself to make a point, he was a talented poet and he knew how to compromise. He was a great teacher, and he knew when to keep his mouth shut and take action instead.

From today I admire the mathematician Andrew Wiles, because he set himself a goal as a child (to prove Fermat's Last Theorem) that he then devoted his life to achieve, and succeeded. I really admire his tenacity, as I give up so easily.

----------


## smoke

To me a hero is: 
someone who puts the well-being of others before their own.
someone who is a positive influence on the life of another or others.
someone who survives through adversity and difficulty.
someone who became the best they can be.
someone who can realise the error of their ways and reform.

or all of the above...but i have never known a man/woman that answers to all those criteria!

speaking of celebrities being heroes...well my intial reaction would be "what a load of pap". However, if the actions of a celebrity can influence someone to improve their quality of life the they are a hero. If David Beckham (par example) can inspire just one kid to kick a ball and become the best he can be, then he is a hero...as much as i don't particularly like him.


*"Most of my heroes don't appear on no stamp." — Chuck D*

----------


## Jack

a hero is someone who inspires you, to aspire to be.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

Hi Geno!  :Wavey:  Is it enough that you aspire to be like someone for them to be a hero? I want to win the lottery, but lottery winners are not my heros! What do you think?

----------


## Kinsao

I think the difference between aspiring to be like your 'hero', and aspiring to be a lottery winner, is that you can envy the lottery winner and you want to be like them, but they got their good luck by chance. I'm assuming the kind of 'hero' Geno is thinking of would have arrived where they are by a mixture of (probably) natural talents and hard work. 

It's an interesting thing to consider. I don't really have a 'hero' as such, because I'd never thought about it before and it's also not in my nature to put people on pedestals. But, thinking about it, I suppose I have what you might call 'mini-heroes' (lol, sounds like a type of candy!) in various different areas, such as artists, writers, sportsmen, saints and musicians that I admire. I admire them for their skills at things I myself am trying to become proficient at... But of course there's more to it than just their ability, because some people are just gifted with more ability than others in some areas and that's life. I admire people who are prepared to put in a lot of dedication and hard work as well as just swanning along on their natural talent. I also admire those who stick with their integrity and do what they believe in, rather than just work that sells or behaviours that fit with the majority, etc. etc. And people who have a positive attitude even when things are bad; who can turn the negative into something that can be constructive for them. I admire that kind of thing because it is done with the strength of their own mind, and because other people can learn valuable lessons from them.

----------


## smoke

I think it's hard for some people to differentiate between heroes and people you admire. I admire many people but, like you, wouldn't say i have a hero or someone who i look up to in a way that i'd follow their guidance or beliefs.
I have authors that i admire and use there work as inspirtion for my own (If i ever get over this 5 year writers block!!!) but on the other hand there are rock stars that i admire...coke'd up, booze headed, hotel room trashers that lead lives that are certainly not heroic...but i admire their music, lyrics of beliefs none the less.

----------


## Dutch Baka

for me a hero is a person that put other peoples live before his own life, a person that you can look upto, that can give you hope, and inspires you. and yes like others, i havnt found this person yet, i a doubt i can find a person like that, in a time when most people are thinking only about them self, and have to think about yourself.

here is a definition about what a hero is from Wikipedia:

In many myths and folk tales, a hero is a man or woman (the latter often called a heroine), traditionally the protagonist of a story, legend or saga, who commonly possesses abilities or character far greater than that of a typical person, which enable him or her to perform some extraordinary, beneficial deed (a "heroic deed") for which he or she is famous. These powers are sometimes not only of the body but also of the mind. Heroes are typically opposed by villains.

want to read more: click here

----------


## Frank D. White

the average person who sees a problem/something wrong and does the best they can do to solve it. Most are willing to watch or discuss or even throw money at a problem, but my type of hero rolls their sleeves up and wades in to try & help. A hero makes the world a better place for just a moment or for ever.

Frank

 :Sou ka:

----------


## isayhello

It's Batman. He's got it all, I tell you.

 :Laughing: 


No seriously; a hero is someone who's unselfish. It's very difficult not to be. So there are few heroes. I've never met one. 

But then again, there's Batman.

----------


## Dutch Baka

> It's Batman. He's got it all, I tell you.


hahahaha...

LARA CROFT ME THEN  :Wavey:

----------


## isayhello

Lara Croft? She's all boobs.  :Okashii:  But then again... why wouldn't THAT define a true hero?  :Laugh out loud:

----------


## Dutch Baka

she also have guns, and a woman with guns hahaha

no joke... if i look from the movies, i just thought of lara , after you said batman. let me think of my real female hero okay!!

* btw, we should talk on msn again shouldnt we.*

----------


## isayhello

*we should, yes* *wink wink*

Ok, ok you keep Lara, I get Batman - all happy! *hugs Batman*

----------


## jarvis

Basicly anyone who follows Jesus to the best of their ability.

----------


## isayhello

Eh, what? *is confused*

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> let me think of my real female hero okay!!


Good idea. I admire women who tried to make their way in a man's world. Here are a few:

Hypatia, the 4th/5th century Alexandrian pagan mathematician. She was murdered by Christians, who killed her by scraping her flesh from her bones with shells, because they felt threatened by her great learning and influence. Our knowledge of conic sections is dependent on her work.

Sophie Germain, the 19th century French mathematician. Because she was a woman she was not allowed to go to the Ecole Polytechnique, but she submitted her work anyway, signing herself as a man. Lagrange was so impressed with her work that even when he found out she was a woman he became her mentor. Her work was a major step in the proof of Fermat's Last Theorem.

Henrietta Leavitt, the 19th/20th century American astronomer, who was also deaf. She discovered half the number of variable stars that were known at the time, and her discoveries made it possible for astronomers to measure the size and shape of our galaxy.

----------


## GRAEME PHOENIX

I hear what you are saying tsuyoiko, was having same conversartion with my mate today! there is something wrong in this world

----------


## GRAEME PHOENIX

Where Are The Real Heroes?

Where Are The Real Warriors?

Where Are The Men/women With Honour, Pride, Spirit Heart!!! Who Stand For Truth........ And........... Justice? Not Money!!!!!! Or Fame!!!

The People Who Fear No Man, 

Where Have They All Gone And When Will They Come Back?

What Will It Take For These Heroes To Stand And Fight, To Bring Balance Back To This Corrupt And Decaying World.

----------


## Dutch Baka

Here I Am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## McTojo

Shinjo is a hero !

----------


## Dutch Baka

> Shinjo is a hero !


NO I AM!!!!

.... who is Shinjo?  :Doubt:

----------


## Ma Cherie

We all have basically the same idea as to what a hero is. But have we ever looked at one of our family members being a hero? Our brothers, our sister, and our parents?

----------


## Winter

I dont really believe in things like heroes. I think its more that people have heroic qualities, or happen to perform a heroic action, but that doesnt make them a hero. Just like how people have other qualities. I mean, a guy steals a cookie to quench his diabetic thirst; does that define him as a theif?

I dont think so.I think its just one of the shades of many qualities that help people to become three-dimensional human beings.

In the end, each person is just another shmuck in a world of schmoes.

----------


## lexico

Well isn't it the action that makes the man/woman ? To be more precise, thought, words, and deeds should all count. But I understand what you mean to emphasise; the notion of hero as a transcental being can be misleading, and hence you choose to deny the positive existence of hero beyond what is human. 

Pondering upon the cryptic meaning, "The times make the hero, not the hero the times," and the strange practice of embellishing biography writing, what Winter says might just be true. Nevertheless how often does one see true genius ? Once in a blue moon, a hundred years, with each cycle of Halley's comet ? Another point of view would ask, "What good is genius when there is no need for it ?" 

To define hero, one must presuppose a great problem in need of a great deed normally unexpected of an average human being of average human qualities. Any deed, whether of natural talent, hard work, or spontaneous courage~brilliance to solve the insurmountable threat at hand can be called a heroic deed. Therefore it may be said that there are heroic moments, where the person performs a heroic deed. The rest is myth-making to portray that as something rational in retrospect; the "hero" in real life could very well fail our expectations. 

Oskar Schindler or Sugihara Chiune honored by Israel as "The Just among the Gentiles" for saving many Jews from Nazi genocide were not angels with impeccable lives; yet they filled the great need for works of compassion when there was none around them. To call them heroes or not is up to biographers and critics of posterity who often decide for the readers; but their deeds of saving lives are indisputably heoric.

----------


## TwistedMac

he&#183;ro [ Pronunciation Key (h&#238;r) ]
n. pl. he&#183;roes

1. In mythology and legend, a man, often of divine ancestry, who is endowed with great courage and strength, celebrated for his bold exploits, and favored by the gods.
2. A person noted for feats of courage or nobility of purpose, especially one who has risked or sacrificed his or her life: _soldiers and nurses who were heroes in an unpopular war_.
3. A person noted for special achievement in a particular field: the heroes of medicine. See Synonyms at celebrity.
4. The principal male character in a novel, poem, or dramatic presentation.

I like things to be what they seem, therefore I like dictionaries.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

@Winter - I think I understand what you mean, but I am all for giving credit where it is due, so why not call someone a hero if they make a positive contribution? I don't think your analogy works, as you are looking there at one deperate act of self-preservation, and surely we would only consider someone a hero if they act for others.

@Lexico - I agree that heroes don't have to be superhuman - IMO it is their human limitations that make their acts so heroic. If a man who can barely swim saves a boy from drowning, don't we consider him all the more heroic than if he were an olympic swimmer?

----------


## Winter

If one act of heroism is enough to identify one as a hero, than one act of unlawfulness is enough to identify one as a criminal by your standards, Tsuyoiko, and I dont buy that. Of course, I am known for misunderstanding people, which might be the case here.

Furthormore, your statement regarding anyone making a positive contribution can be recognized as a hero, this is obviously majorly subjective. Take A. Hitler. He made a 'positive' contribution to those who were brainwashed to believe the aryan destiny. Take your logic into that distorted reality, and viola; a hero he was.

Regardless, I dont buy that whole hero stuff. Then again, in the end I dont particularily care that much, so I guess you could define me as an android, or some other apathetic synthetic creation; which I'm not.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

I agree, Winter, one act of heroism won't make history consider you a hero, but you might be a hero for the moment. It's about motives. You're a hero if you act unselfishly to help someone in need, just like you're not a criminal if you act out of desperation - the motivation in both cases is positive, so we see both favourably.

----------


## Dutch Baka

pff i reallly have to tell you guys again ne:

I AM A HERO

I am goodlooking, i save people there lives, i give inspiration to many, and i dont care about myself!!!!! so.. thats done  :Wavey:

----------


## Tsuyoiko

I agree, you're nearly there Dutch - the only heroic quality you lack is modesty!  :Poh:

----------


## Dutch Baka

> I agree, you're nearly there Dutch - the only heroic quality you lack is modesty!


 :Sad: 

i am not a hero.....  :Sou ka:  grrrrr dont ask for my help, when your kitten is in the three  :Boxing:   :Relieved:

----------


## Jack

i dont know who is a hero? but maybe bruce lee hes someone i admire to be.

----------


## Dutch Baka

> i dont know who is a hero? but maybe bruce lee hes someone i admire to be.


Bit off topic, but i read last week, that the real reason of his death was of taking the wrong medicine.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051015/...ruce_lee_death

----------


## lexico

Yes, I read a related article. It said, contrary to suspicions of a drug overdose, a recent study proposed that it was a certain drug hypersentivity that caused a heart attack in Mr. Lee ? Something of that nature. The damaging rumours might have been dispelled, but it's only a theory, one that could prove true.

----------


## Tsuyoiko

I've heard that story too. But even if someone had really negative things in their life (like a drug overdose) doesn't mean they can't be a hero, IMO. Wasn't Martin Luther King unfaithful to his wife, for example? Doesn't make him any less the hero.

----------


## Mars Man

A hero? O.K. I'm thinking, perhaps there could be a lot. 

What makes a hero in my opinion? I'm still thinking, and I may have to do that over lunch now, and even on into the evening, maybe. My dear friends, please do forgive me if you have to end up sending me New Year's cards with a 'ps' at the bottom, ...'BTW, what did you ever think up on that hero thing?" 

I shall return! (and I owe some other people some things too: the thread on religion in Japan in the 40's; the thread on Buddhism, to Buntaro; checking up on the catfish over in Suwa, Nagano, for MikeCash; an invitation to work harder at communicationg, to Pararousia; and a few others...I haven't forgotten, I'm just super busy.) 

BUT in all honesty and sincerity, more than the subject even, I just missed talking to my dear, sweet sister from Mars, Tsuyoiko. Hi ya sis !! But.......
I shall return !! I put it in my log book. See you 'round !!

----------


## Doc

What if I don't believe in heros?  :Doubt: 

Doc  :Wavey:

----------


## Tsuyoiko

> BUT in all honesty and sincerity, more than the subject even, I just missed talking to my dear, sweet sister from Mars, Tsuyoiko. Hi ya sis !! But.......
> I shall return !! I put it in my log book. See you 'round !!


Mars, you are such a sweetheart! For you:  :Blobflower:   :Rose:   :Thankyou:

----------


## Mars Man

I still don't have a really clear-cut opinion of what a hero or heroine may be, but would tend to say that one that in a positive and productive way puts the good of the whole above that of just his or her own, may just be worthy of being called such. Perhaps it may not be something of a such a large scale, but, that's just my opinion. 

I guess I don't generally think in terms like these, or maybe see us all a equals in such a big way. . .I just don't really know. (Maybe I haven't thought about it so seriously...?) People who work hard in groups like Doctors without Borders, or Amnesty International, would be like heros and heroines, in my book. (Again, I didn't make it so concrete, did I. . . oh me oh my. . .) I like what Gandi stood for, maybe he could be my hero, although
it may have had a political twist to it a little bit.  :Relieved:   :Poh:   :Sou ka:   :Smiling:

----------


## Anchyyy

For me hero means someone who is there for you in your darkest moments, someone you can always rely on, someone who will help you to get throught the days. That person has to be good inside, doesn't matter if he/she looks good or not. The heart is important, the emotions the person carries in it. It doesn't mather if that person is a woman or a man.
Everyone can be a hero for someone. You just have to be nice and help people who need your help.

----------


## Anchyyy

sorry double post :Relieved:

----------


## PRIZMATIC

I have read one statement on this theme:
When to the person speak - "Be the Hero!" - "someone" want deceiving a him"... :Blush:  
There are people which have "presence of mind" more strongly that their fears,aspirations and other "from a set of human weaknesses" and their acts cause feeling of admiration this "presence of mind"...()
But all the talk switching to reasoning about "heroes" - "from Crafty"...
Especially "blind" imitation...
Only the God knows - "who is who"..."and who is of this and what for"... "and day for" :Japanese:  ...

----------


## yakutatazu

purposefully doing a selfless act to save lives/ to protect somebody. and many many exceptions.
I am no hero.

----------


## Ermac

A hero is who someone would die for.
A hero is someone who sacrifices other peoples lifes other then his own.

 :Sou ka:

----------


## Jack

> A hero is who someone would die for.
> A hero is someone who sacrifices other peoples lifes other then his own.


now theres a hero, some who doesn't others and holds his own life above others, i believe hitler was like that, :Okashii: , i think ermac has described the true anti-hero.

----------


## Anchyyy

> now theres a hero, some who doesn't others and holds his own life above others, i believe hitler was like that,, i think ermac has described the true anti-hero.


Yuup!  :Okashii:  Ermac if you meant heroes form the movies or acient heroes, they mostly sacrifice their live to save others.  :Relieved: 

And Hitler was like that jack... He is the most mean person i have ever heard about!  :Sad:  Truly a big anti-hero!!!  :Okashii:

----------


## Ermac

Anti Hero....hmmm

Maybe its your state of mind which leads you too think like that, In my eyes a person who people lay down their lifes for would be a hero, its a twisted concept.

Enough talk about hitler, my comment was not intended to be anywhere near him and what hitler represents. If I wants to say hitler was a hero id say it.

Fat chance of that happening.

----------


## Valmir

Only those who gave the life are reall heroes, but to give the life for a good reason.

----------


## iapetoc

Well lets see 

Hero is consider as a Greek word Ηρωας 
Ηρωας is connected with the name Ηρακλης Hercules

Some connect it with goddess Hera, and some with Arian Aryan AR->ΗΡ

Hero in Greek means the one that fights erectus, and not behind others, or hides
Hero means the one that can achive the impossible,
according legend yes Hero must pass the dillema of Αρετης και Κακκιας (Good and bad)


No the reasons are always doubt or in debate,
As an example the one that for someone is Hero for some, may be Devil for other.
Take the cases of a war, the Hero of 1 nation is the Devil for the other,
A hero is person that will be connected with Myths, and a unification movement.
But also A hero can be someone that pass 7 oceans to find his loving girl 

If you watch Homer poetry it connects characters and lives with Heroism.
Achilleas could be a old wealthy and BIG king but decided a short life and only 1 fight was enough to pass eternity (glory, war hero, Pride)
Hectoras Well he is a hero, man of principals, traped 2 times. 1 from his brother, and 1 from Patroclos (the National Hero, the martyr)
Patroklos hmmm not a fighter but a hero, his sentiments drive him to steal Achilleos arms and Defend retreating Myceneans. (sentimental, Heroism of the born looser, the unexpected Heroism)
Paris hmmm as described in Ilias is not a hero (the eternity will-want to be someone, even by cheating, the fake Hero, the one who wants to be someone that he is not)
Aias Ajax is the hero that is hero but people just ignore him, and thats makes him mad (non balance hero)
Priamos another type of Hero, the old man, the old hero that dares to kneel to take his sons body.
(the inner world Hero, the old man that still got principles)
King Nestor the wise hero
finally Odysseas, the every day hero, the smart hero, the eternal fighting hero, the don't give up Hero.
Odysseas is the every day fight for survive Hero.

Choose your types and pick

the only one miss in Homer is a revolt Hero, a Spartacus.

----------


## MtDNA

A hero is someone who is loyal, someone who doesn't give up due to external pressures.

----------


## Lifegear

a person, typically a man, who is admired for their courage, outstanding achievements, or noble qualities.

----------

